# New finger bow being made



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Archery-republic has a new 43ish ATA bow that is just hitting the market. Mine is being made now. He can setup with Barnsdale wheels or his own new design (which I opted for). Videos of them shooting prototypes are very impressive. Using barnsdale limbs. Shoot through or regular. Check them out.... on Facebook or the internet. These are made by a Barebow shooter in California. Just adds a new option for us finger shooters.


----------



## brian wagar (Jul 28, 2008)

Let us know what you think after shooting this new bow looks good though!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

brian wagar said:


> Let us know what you think after shooting this new bow looks good though!


I look forward to comparing it side by side with my Classic x, Hoyt Aspens, Tributes etc....


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

I nice looking rigs on the website. I thought you were selling off bows to get new golf clubs or a fishing rod...and now this?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

b-a-maniak said:


> I nice looking rigs on the website. I thought you were selling off bows to get new golf clubs or a fishing rod...and now this?


Lol. Couldn’t resist this one.


----------



## Barebow525 (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks very nice. Glad to see some finger bows being produced


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

Ren, is this bow the reason you are selling all your WF risers? Just curious. Has your bow arrived yet?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

cheeney said:


> Ren, is this bow the reason you are selling all your WF risers? Just curious. Has your bow arrived yet?


I did receive it and it’s amazing. Smooth as silk


----------



## celtpaddy (May 16, 2011)

Yes I’m friends with Jeremy he really got insite from a lot of old school guys and came up with a master piece. Being a great father he made this bow for Maddie his daughter who is a national champion. So I would not hesitate to purchase one from Jeremy he’ll set it up for you to your exact specs and his new cam is silky smooth and fast. Ok Jeremy you owe me $20. 😂


----------



## Sivi70980 (Oct 25, 2021)

Any update on this bow. I’m about to buy one and I can’t find any reviews or anything. Super excited to hear how amazing it is!


----------

